# Quantity Surveying Companies



## Ballz85 (May 5, 2010)

Hello to all

I was wondering if anyone could provide me with details for specific Quantity Surveying Companies in australia, mainly in city regions i.e.sydney, brisbane, melbourne, perth as there are a multitude of questions i would like to ask.

I have tried to search on multiple search engines on the internet but all i keep getting is jobs in australia and not specific companies

Any information would be of great help

KInd Regards 

Graham


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ballz85 said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could provide me with details for specific Quantity Surveying Companies in australia, mainly in city regions i.e.sydney, brisbane, melbourne, perth as there are a multitude of questions i would like to ask.
> 
> ...


Did a google on Q. S. C.s amd came up with Google and a few there if that's what you're looking for.


----------

